# Pierce Brosnan - Premiere of 'The Ghost Writer' at the International Film Festival Berlinale , Berlin 12.02.2010 x9



## Tokko (12 Feb. 2010)

​


----------



## canil (12 Feb. 2010)

:thx: für die Bilder! :thumbup:


----------



## Q (13 Feb. 2010)

entwickelt sich mit George Clooney zur neuen Garde der Grand Seigneur  :thx:


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Pics


----------

